# New giant lizard found with two penises



## News Bot (Apr 7, 2010)

*Published On:* 07-Apr-10 01:44 AM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

BIOLOGISTS have reported the discovery of a spectacular species of giant lizard, a reptile as long as a full-grown man is tall, and said it is endowed with a double penis.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## cris (Apr 7, 2010)

> New giant lizard found with two penises



Sounds like a dangerous way of finding large monitors :lol:


----------



## krissy78 (Apr 7, 2010)

2 penis' that is one lucky lizard


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing special about this one, all it has is a hemi-penis, I thought all snakes and lizards had those?


----------



## naledge (Apr 7, 2010)

cris said:


> Sounds like a dangerous way of finding large monitors :lol:



Hahaha. Could be a good bait though, reminds me of Jackass in the snake enclosure.


----------



## miss2 (Apr 7, 2010)

am i a sicko if i say i wanna see pics? lol


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 7, 2010)

ZOMG! They found a lizard with a double penis? What next? A snake with something similar? No, that's just too crazy!


----------



## VickiR (Apr 7, 2010)

miss2 said:


> am i a sicko if i say i wanna see pics? lol




Im with u Miss2, I
Proof!! and just a big lookies


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 7, 2010)

I wanna know where it's going to find a sheila with 2 vaginas...?


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> I wanna know where it's going to find a sheila with 2 vaginas...?



hahahaha


----------



## Frustration (Apr 7, 2010)

Stevo2 said:


> I wanna know where it's going to find a sheila with 2 vaginas...?



now thats a comment with class... lol
...
im all for descriptions... but i would love to see a pic of this new lizard


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 7, 2010)

Everyone realises that every lizard (including all snakes) has a 'double penis', right? And it's just a local variant of a species of goanna which is well known from nearby, and this population has been well known for a long time, even routinely eaten by the locals, and it's just that they've now decided to put a separate name on this population. Being a goanna they've made it sound exciting by saying it's a relative of the Komodo Monitor ("dragon").

I mean, "Wow, awesome! A NEW SPECIES of GIANT lizard with FREAKISH GENITALS which are ASTOUNDINGLY similar to other reptiles including SERPENTS and GIANT DRAGONS!" :lol:

If there's nothing interesting to report, dress up something boring as something amazing :lol:


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Spoilsport


----------



## naledge (Apr 7, 2010)

Frustration said:


> now thats a comment with class... lol
> ...
> im all for descriptions... but i would love to see a pic of this new lizard



I Googled it's scientific name last night and found a pic on a different news article.


----------



## Frustration (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah just saw the pic on another thread...


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahhh the old Double Donged Dragon!  That's its common name by the way.


----------



## Andrais (Apr 8, 2010)

apparently when my cousin lived in the phillipines on his parents farm they used to feed a lizard that looked like this new one they found :| probably just a non reptile person misunderstanding up are ther any monitors in the phillipines that look like this one?


----------

